# Painful leg from fall



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

It sounds like a hematoma(sp?). There's not really a whole lot you can do about them, just keep icing it. That's all I've ever been able to do when I've had them. The pain is coming from the bruising.

I had to wait for them to disapear before I rode (if they were in a bad spot)


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Physiotherapy can help using ultrasound to disperse the fluid, or a good massage therapist or lymphatic drainage therapist can help it reduce faster. You do want to make it smaller as soon as possible - it could become fibrous tissue - a client experienced this.


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

It is /was a hematoma. 
We really cant afford a therapist right now n it seems odd that my grandma is the only one in my huge family not hurtor not needing surgery LOL


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should reconsider not seeing a doctor/therapist about it. It could turn into a big lump of a scar that never goes away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Its getting better quickly. Last night i was jumping (on my own 2 feet) and it didnt hurt at all. Swelling is receeding quickly, so is the egg.


----------

